# [Wet Thumb Forum]-2 tanks, one CO2 system



## TheDude (Feb 17, 2003)

I posted a while back about running 2 tanks on one CO2 system. I would need a manifold, needle valve, etc. Well, what i'm wondering is if I can run both with one needle valve.

The main tank is a 45 gallon that the CO2 is currently hooked up to. The other is a 37. The 37 has MUCH more surface agitatioon than the 45, it has an HOB filter. Would this extra movement help in equalizing the CO2 content in the 37, if I was to do this?

If I do this, should I T the line before or after the bubble counter?

Any thoughts?

Thanks
Any opinions?


----------



## TheDude (Feb 17, 2003)

I posted a while back about running 2 tanks on one CO2 system. I would need a manifold, needle valve, etc. Well, what i'm wondering is if I can run both with one needle valve.

The main tank is a 45 gallon that the CO2 is currently hooked up to. The other is a 37. The 37 has MUCH more surface agitatioon than the 45, it has an HOB filter. Would this extra movement help in equalizing the CO2 content in the 37, if I was to do this?

If I do this, should I T the line before or after the bubble counter?

Any thoughts?

Thanks
Any opinions?


----------



## Jim Miller (Feb 3, 2003)

How are you going to keep one tank from getting all the bubbles? The bubbles will only come out of a tube which has the lowest back pressure, i.e. the one which is slightly higher than the other.

jtm

Tank specs in profile

[This message was edited by Jim Miller on Wed April 02 2003 at 09:00 AM.]


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

I wouldn't. YOu really need to be able to adjust the co2 separately for each.

See if you have a local Clippard distributor in your area - given you are in NY state, I would guess there is one not too far away. If so, the 2nd needle valve is $10.10 and manifold about $5. So, why not????

Bob


----------



## rkat2 (Mar 26, 2003)

This is my guess:

After the needle valve from the CO2 tank, split the line, then add a quality air valve or needle valve to each line, then connect a bubble counter with check valve to each line, then regulate the bubble to each tank with the air valve or needle valve. If you have a solenoid, add that before you split the line. 

rkat2


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

All you need is a needle valve, check valve, and bubble counter to each tank to independently control the flow to each tank. That's a minimum system.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

The extra hardware is a small expense compared to gassing a tank. When the fish are floating regret is expensive.

To get proper control on each tank, I really would suggest two needle valve.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

OK, if you are not yet confused...

You need a line splitter, chrome plated brass, very cheap, then two inline needlevalves. I don't know if Clippard makes an inline needle valve or not...maybe one of these guys who seems to know Clippard so well would know or can find out..I've been meaning to ask clippard but never got around to it. M3 used to sell an inline needle valve, but I don't know where they got it.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Clippard sells an adaptor and hose barb that will make the needle valve in-line.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## djlen (Jun 22, 2004)

I just finished corresponding with Clippard on this very topic. You need an MNV-4k2 needle valve and an S4F barb to make it usable as an in-line valve.
Len

HAVE DISCS - WILL TRAVEL


----------



## TheDude (Feb 17, 2003)

Ok, thanks. I thought it might be doable. Next paycheck, the needle valve and check valve will be ordered.

Thanks!


----------

